# Is Chrono24 a Reputable Site To Buy A Watch?



## borchard929

Has anyone on the forum purchased a watch from Chrono24: Buy & sell luxury watches
I am looking to purchase my first premium watch in the next few weeks. As such, i have been SCOURING the old interwebs. I think I know the priced ranges for what I am looking for.
Then I got on Chrono24 just now and I am seeing, for instance these three Breitlings:
A Chronomat 81950 for $740
A Colt Quartz A57035 38mm for $741
A Colt automatic A17035 for $846

I like a good deal like the next guy. But I ALSO know that if it looks too good to be true, then it just might be...

Any input is appreciated.
Brad


----------



## Ken G

Although I haven't bought anything from there, I believe the _site_ to be reputable. As for the individual _sellers_ therein, you'll have to do your homework on a case-by-case basis (buy the seller and all that). I occasionally have a look there, but have found a lot of the watches that I'm interested in to be a bit over-priced.

Anyway, good luck! :-!


----------



## teeritz

Like KG said, the site itself is reputable, but it's the dealers themselves that you have to trust. I bought a Submariner from Plus Watch in Italy and the bezel on the watch I got wasn't the same as the bezel shown in the seller's pictures. There. I said it. Again. 
Just like eBay, buy the seller.


----------



## TempusFazool

I have had some good experiences on Chrono 24 but you need to buy the seller more than anything. Also I think using the trusted checkout option or paying with paypal or a credit card is important as you have some protection against fraud. Recently I had a seller who would not reply to my questions which makes me think they were willfully ignoring my queries because something was amiss and they didnt want to acknowledge it. Either that or they just didnt care for my business and if customer service sucks now, imagine how they might react if there were an actual problem with the watch. Needless to say I didn't buy from them. I think ebay offers more in terms of buyer protection but in the end, it all comes down to who you are buying from.


----------



## ReinhardSA

I got ripped off by a seller on a SMPc. Fortunately PayPal refunded me, but now I believe in buying the seller.


----------



## borchard929

Can you relate your story? How did you get ripped off?


----------



## jdptc

I have heard that if you are going to use Chrono24 (and there are many threads by those who've used them) stay with those with the most trusted checkout transaction counts on the page, they are listed with the green checks.


----------



## pspagano2099

The prices in some of, if not most of, the listings on there are ridiculous. I consistently see sellers on there, private and dealers, asking for waaaay more than what's reasonable a lot of the time. I've even seen watches going for more than MSRP sometimes from sellers oveeseas. Really wierd and it's turned me off from the site for sure. I don't like having to haggle with some dealer in Poland over the internet because he's asking for $7000 for an Explorer II with no box, papers, or service history. It's kinda sketchy. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## cb1111

Chrono24 is no different than eBay except that it is limited to watches and that there are more dealers. Like others have said, the ite is reputable but you need to "buy the seller"


----------



## ReinhardSA

It was a private seller, not a shop. Watch was well priced, but not suspiciously well priced. I paid and initial payment was rejected, I think he wanted me to split the payment in 2 (apparently then PayPal don't refund you, they only refund single payments). Then he asked me to make payment to his wife's PayPal account. I paid and the watch was "mailed". The "tracking system" was unlike anything I ever used and I realised something was fishy. The location the watch was sent from wasn't the same as the location on the ad. I think I lodged a dispute within 2 days of making payment. Seller had plenty of time to respond, but never did. Eventually, PayPal refunded me (thankfully). Not worth the stress going through that again.

Use a trusted seller or AD.


----------



## Deep.Eye

This week I'll be having a transaction with a private seller for a bond Seamaster posted on chrono24. Private seller, i'll meet him in person and pay in cash. So i'll have to see the watch beforehand.


----------



## RobertCalifornia

To echo what others have said, really buy the seller not the watch. I had a good experience on Chrono24 and the seller was an all around good guy. Chrono24, however, provides little-to-no protection, and their vetting process for 'Trusted Sellers' isn't that thorough from what I've read elsewhere on WUS and TZ. I'd suggest you look to PayPal or other trusted payment methods when paying on Chrono24 instead of bank transfers just for the added protection. The extra 3% is worth the peace of mind IMO.


----------



## tdiallo

Like everyone else said already, you really need to do your homework. Look for those sellers with most sales, that are trusted sellers and with a brick and mortar store preferably. You can check their business using google. Then you have to keep in mind that most of them prefer wire transfer because of the fees, but if you choose to send that way, you will pay a 3.5% fee on your purchase and will have limited protection (14days) because they act like an escrow service and simply release the funds once the watch is delivered. Then you need to take into account duty and taxes as well on top of the 3.5% fee you paid already. I would suggest you go with Paypal and benefit from their 100% money back garanteed. In some cases depending on the seller and the amount, you guys can split the PP fees and both are happy and covered if something happens. There's lots of reviews about their customer service not being on top or problems getting refunded. I personally prefer buying here to avoid all this extra work and stress. So good luck to you and hope everthing will be fine!


----------



## ckopter08

tdiallo said:


> Like everyone else said already, you really need to do your homework. Look for those sellers with most sales, that are trusted sellers and with a brick and mortar store preferably. You can check their business using google. Then you have to keep in mind that most of them prefer wire transfer because of the fees, but if you choose to send that way, you will pay a 3.5% fee on your purchase and will have limited protection (14days) because they act like an escrow service and simply release the funds once the watch is delivered. Then you need to take into account duty and taxes as well on top of the 3.5% fee you paid already. I would suggest you go with Paypal and benefit from their 100% money back garanteed. In some cases depending on the seller and the amount, you guys can split the PP fees and both are happy and covered if something happens. There's lots of reviews about their customer service not being on top or problems getting refunded. I personally prefer buying here to avoid all this extra work and stress. So good luck to you and hope everthing will be fine!


New user here on Watchuseek. Very helpful advice on buying the seller and purchasing from dealers who have a lot of completed Trusted Checkout transactions. Good news is that buyers no longer pay the 3.5% fee for using Trusted Checkout. I believe dealers pay a commission fee now. Some dealers will try to go around Trusted Checkout, but this is a secure payment platform from what I can see.


----------



## Ratven

My experience with Chrono24 has been similar in that I've found prices to be quite a bit higher than average, especially people trying to really gouge on special editions, etc.


----------



## Mouse_at_Large

I bought one watch from a Chrono24 dealer and was entirely happy with the transaction. Sure, you may pay a little more, but in my case, there is no real price guide for the watch I wanted (a Titane auto chrono). I used the escrow service. One thing I believe Chrono24 do (or maybe did) is insist private sellers take a picture of the watch set at a time specified by Chrono24 to try to prove the seller actually has the watch if nothing else.


----------



## Rivarama

Sorry to dig this up but is there any benefit to using Chrono24 opposed to just buying directly from the seller through paypal? I am not sure what additional benefit is provided over the protections from Paypal + the credit card company.

Has anyone bought from Willi Rothfuss?
www.willi-rothfuss.de


----------



## limnoman

ckopter08 said:


> New user here on Watchuseek. Very helpful advice on buying the seller and purchasing from dealers who have a lot of completed Trusted Checkout transactions. Good news is that buyers no longer pay the 3.5% fee for using Trusted Checkout. I believe dealers pay a commission fee now. Some dealers will try to go around Trusted Checkout, but this is a secure payment platform from what I can see.


@ckopter08 I am thinking of purchasing a watch through Chrono24. With the ca 4% service fee, I was planning on using a credit card. Would you please let me know where you found out that buyers no longer have to pay a fee.


----------



## boatdetective

I've bought and sold a number of watches on forums (mainly Timezone). Never had a bad transaction. The more personal nature of the forums helps to regulate the deals. You also have a forum here dedicated just to give props to the good guys. In the end, I'd like to think that the community polices itself.


----------



## Acl908

Ditto other comments. The site is reputable but some sellers aren’t. Communicating with the seller in advance of any purchase is usually a good screening method. If it looks too good to be true, it is.


----------



## Illustrator76

Ratven said:


> My experience with Chrono24 has been similar in that I've found prices to be quite a bit higher than average, especially people trying to really gouge on special editions, etc.


This is exactly what I have found. I have NEVER seen anything on Chrono24 that I considered a deal. Their prices always seem to be the highest "Grey Market" option available.


----------



## chtucker

Illustrator76 said:


> Ratven said:
> 
> 
> 
> My experience with Chrono24 has been similar in that I've found prices to be quite a bit higher than average, especially people trying to really gouge on special editions, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> This is exactly what I have found. I have NEVER seen anything on Chrono24 that I considered a deal. Their prices always seem to be the highest "Grey Market" option available.
Click to expand...

I found a great deal. I have been looking here, watchrecon, therolexforums and Chrono24. The same gentlemen had the watch listed on all 4 sites. He had the same price on all 4 sites, but Chrono24 didnt have any credit card fees added. I checked out his reputation online (great) and used the Chrono24 escrow service.

I saved at least $200-500 over anything else I found. 42% off of MSRP. AD stamped warranty card in 12/17. I couldn't find the same watch on a bracelet unless I spent $500 more. I did find Blue faced POs on rubber straps for $200 more.

The site has a great search feature, I used their customer service to change the ship to address and I had good luck with theor escrow.

I am a satisfied customer


----------



## Illustrator76

chtucker said:


> I found a great deal. I have been looking here, watchrecon, therolexforums and Chrono24. The same gentlemen had the watch listed on all 4 sites. He had the same price on all 4 sites, but Chrono24 didnt have any credit card fees added. I checked out his reputation online (great) and used the Chrono24 escrow service.
> 
> I saved at least $200-500 over anything else I found. 42% off of MSRP. AD stamped warranty card in 12/17. I couldn't find the same watch on a braceless unless I spent $500 more. I did find Blue faced POs on rubber straps for $200 more.
> 
> The sote has a great search feature, I used their customer service to change the ship to address and I had good luck with theor escrow.
> 
> I am a satisfied customer


That's good to hear man. Maybe (like most things in life) it's about being in the right place at the right time!


----------



## rhansenjr

So, 2 weeks ago I purchased an Omega Planet Ocean Chronograph on Chrono24. Ref no.215.30.46.51.03.001. I read several forums about buying from Chrono24, Jomashop, WatchMaxx, ChiTown Watches, and a few others. Then I searched the BBB and other review sites for info on everyone. I was quite surprised to read a lot of the criticisms of Jomashop in particular. 

I took to heart a lot of the advice I read that said "buy the seller". That one single piece of advice really struck a cord with me and turned me off of the "Gray Market" dealers.

So, In searching for the 215.30.46.51.03.001, I found (2) sellers on Chrono24 offering the watch for the same price. And this price was LESS than Jomashop and both sellers were offering stamped International Warranty Cards - something the Gray Market Dealers were not. 

Of those 2 sellers, one of them turned me off because when I asked him for additional info and pictures, the response I got was quite crappy. The other dealer was fantastically accommodating and willing to provide all the info I requested. In also reading this forum, i saw many people say "if a seller isnt willing to answer your questions, go someplace else".

So, i pulled the trigger, bought the watch on a Friday night, the payment went thru the Trusted Checkout Process and cleared on Monday morning. The seller shipped on Monday and on Tuesday at 5pm est the watch arrived. It was well packed, arrived in 3 difference boxes from Omega - had all the factory shrink wrap on the watch (boy what a pain in the butt it was trying to remove some of that) and was picture perfect. The warranty card was stamped and dated just 2 weeks before I bought it. 

I then took the watch to my local Omega Boutique for bracelet sizing and validation and they confirmed its genuine. So, my experience with Chrono24 was great. I can tell you that this was my first purchase of something this expensive over the internet and I was nervous as hell. But, in the end I was pleased. I got a brand new watch with valid warranty and the price was better than gray market. 

So my advice, do your homework, take your time, and buy the seller as much as the watch.


----------



## brmott

Overall I agree prices seem high. But when I was on the hunt for a Milgauss I did find a very competitive price from a large reputable reseller. Hit or miss.


----------



## bgator

Generally yes. 

I made one purchase through Chrono24 once and it was a flawless experience. I researched the particular seller before buying and recommend you do the same. I would not just purchase blindly from the site.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdgrwl

Chrono24 is a great site - I like it much better than Ebay - but it all depends on the seller you work with! Chrono24 themselves are neutral and unbiased, honest escrow holders.


----------



## TellingTime

brmott said:


> Overall I agree prices seem high. But when I was on the hunt for a Milgauss I did find a very competitive price from a large reputable reseller. Hit or miss.


IMO, used prices are very high. Makes you wonder. But they do have that suggest a price button. I didn't get a chance to use it because the seller I contacted never responded to my inquiry. Weird too, given they had a very good rating.


----------



## Illustrator76

rhansenjr said:


> ....* I was quite surprised to read a lot of the criticisms of Jomashop in particular*.....


Yeah, I did the same as you a while ago and I was also shocked to see how many negative reviews Jomashop had. For me situations like this are always difficult to judge, as a lot of times BBB reviews are only the handful of people who had a "bad" experience. It's rare that people actually take the time to post about a good experience. I have dealt with Jomashop twice and I have zero complaints whatsoever. I know they get pretty good reviews here on the forums as well.

It reminds me of when I was looking for a new printer. I literally scoured Amazon for a printer with decent reviews and could not find one. People pretty much trashed every printer on Amazon for one reason or another. I ended up deciding to bite the bullet and get the one that I liked, and I have been totally pleased with it. Reviews can be tricky both ways sometimes.


----------



## rhansenjr

Illustrator76 said:


> Yeah, I did the same as you a while ago and I was also shocked to see how many negative reviews Jomashop had. For me situations like this are always difficult to judge, as a lot of times BBB reviews are only the handful of people who had a "bad" experience. It's rare that people actually take the time to post about a good experience. I have dealt with Jomashop twice and I have zero complaints whatsoever. I know they get pretty good reviews here on the forums as well.
> 
> It reminds me of when I was looking for a new printer. I literally scoured Amazon for a printer with decent reviews and could not find one. People pretty much trashed every printer on Amazon for one reason or another. I ended up deciding to bite the bullet and get the one that I liked, and I have been totally pleased with it. Reviews can be tricky both ways sometimes.


What you said is true. I wouldn't dispute that there are people who write negative reviews on purpose. But it wasn't so much the complaints that I read, it was the responses from the sellers that alarmed me. Particularly, because the warranties being provided were "in house" warranties. The gray market dealers, IMO, seem to take an almost "oh well" approach to what I read in the complaints as legitimate issues.

On on the other hand, Omega have been awesome with me. Several years ago I had a full maintenance service on my 2531.80.00. About 9 months later, my son who was 5 at the time, dropped my watch on a hard ceramic floor and it stopped dead. I took it back to the OB fully expecting to be charged for service. Nope, 2 weeks later, got it back no charge. 15 months after that, it got magnetized, and again, no charge. Both were chargeable services and Omega made the repairs as a courtesy. I highly doubt Jomashop would do that.

So, my only point, good prices - =/< gray market - with full international warranties are out there if you look long enough.


----------



## Illustrator76

rhansenjr said:


> What you said is true. I wouldn't dispute that there are people who write negative reviews on purpose. But it wasn't so much the complaints that I read, it was the responses from the sellers that alarmed me. Particularly, because the warranties being provided were "in house" warranties. The gray market dealers, IMO, seem to take an almost "oh well" approach to what I read in the complaints as legitimate issues.
> 
> On on the other hand, Omega have been awesome with me. Several years ago I had a full maintenance service on my 2531.80.00. About 9 months later, my son who was 5 at the time, dropped my watch on a hard ceramic floor and it stopped dead. I took it back to the OB fully expecting to be charged for service. Nope, 2 weeks later, got it back no charge. 15 months after that, it got magnetized, and again, no charge. Both were chargeable services and Omega made the repairs as a courtesy. I highly doubt Jomashop would do that.
> 
> So, my only point, good prices - =/< gray market - with full international warranties are out there if you look long enough.


Yeah, I can understand your point, and you are correct, I HIGHLY doubt that Jomashop would take care of you like Omega did. I honestly don't know that I would send Jomashop my watch for service either. I'd rather pay Omega to do it to make sure it's done right and with the correct tools, etc...


----------



## limnoman

I appreciate everyone sharing their advice and experience. I am planning on purchasing a PO 600 in the next few weeks. I had thought of buying from Jomashop but I am rethinking and will likely go with a reputable seller on Chrono24. I’ve used Jomashop when buying watches costing less than 1000 USD, but given the expense of my next purchase I will gladly pay a little more and get the international warranty.


----------



## Rokovakian

tdiallo said:


> Like everyone else said already, you really need to do your homework. Look for those sellers with most sales, that are trusted sellers and with a brick and mortar store preferably. You can check their business using google. Then you have to keep in mind that most of them prefer wire transfer because of the fees, but if you choose to send that way, you will pay a 3.5% fee on your purchase and will have limited protection (14days) because they act like an escrow service and simply release the funds once the watch is delivered. Then you need to take into account duty and taxes as well on top of the 3.5% fee you paid already. I would suggest you go with Paypal and benefit from their 100% money back garanteed. In some cases depending on the seller and the amount, you guys can split the PP fees and both are happy and covered if something happens. There's lots of reviews about their customer service not being on top or problems getting refunded. I personally prefer buying here to avoid all this extra work and stress. So good luck to you and hope everthing will be fine!


Well this is discouraging to read. I'm just a random watch enthusiast, not running a business, and trying to sell a watch on Chrono24 because I'm not yet allowed to sell anything here, yet you're trying to discourage people from buying from there either unless they have a brick & mortar store. I didn't spend 15 years on eBay earning a 100% positive feedback by being unscrupulous, but I did grow tired of their exorbitant fees. Don't take this personally, but I hope as few people as possible heed your advice.


----------



## bmil128

Had no problems with the watch itself I purchased (old Bell & Ross by Sinn) but found the wire transfer process to be a pain since their site is based in Germany, I was buying from a seller in LA who did not want to do PayPal so the whole thing drug out over almost two weeks. Just lack of patience on my part I guess.


----------



## bluekc

I have purchased one watch through this site and it was a smooth transaction with the seller. They shipped and delivered within the estimate time frame and even removed VAT as I am a U.S. buyer. However since then, I have inquired about other watches (different sellers) and each time, as soon as I bring up VAT they tell me they do not sell to U.S. residents. I am not sure how much of a hassle it is to go through filing such paperwork but if it is inconvenient then the sellers should out right just not list their watches to residents of countries they don't want to sell to. It's a waste of my time. I have emailed Chrono24 support and am awaiting their response.


----------



## RuggerAl

Purchased a watch through Chrono24 and had a relatively easy experience. I did a wire transfer from my bank to the bank of the seller (a brick and mortar place in Germany). Aside from the usual reading things twice to make sure one is doing it correctly, was relatively easy. There was a bit of a kerfuffle from a US import tax thing. The seller did not disclose the individual values of the movement, case, strap, so some of the import fees became a back and forth between FedEx/DHL/?, Chrono24, and the seller. Chrono24 assisted in relaying the messages back and forth. The import fee did not delay the shipping/receiving of the watch.

I would do business with them again, and intend to if the correct watch becomes available.


----------



## LovecK

I always buy the watch there from trusted seller and everything smooth and fine...


----------



## Emg66

Rokovakian said:


> Well this is discouraging to read. I'm just a random watch enthusiast, not running a business, and trying to sell a watch on Chrono24 because I'm not yet allowed to sell anything here, yet you're trying to discourage people from buying from there either unless they have a brick & mortar store. I didn't spend 15 years on eBay earning a 100% positive feedback by being unscrupulous, but I did grow tired of their exorbitant fees. Don't take this personally, but I hope as few people as possible heed your advice.


I agree on the point of other sites we can sell and buy from. Doing your home work is a major part. I have sold on Ebay and other sites for years. I have to say knowing what you are buying is important and that to good to be true in must cases is true... Trusted sellers are good you will in most cases get a quality transaction and product. And transfer your payments through trusted sites protecting you from fraud etc...


----------



## SLWoodster

Buy from trusted seller and you should be fine. A lot of the chrono24 sellers are often reviewed here in the forums. search for your seller in the forums here and you may find other people asking similar questions about that store. I love chrono24, don't always buy on it, but it's the fastest way to see so many options.


----------



## arcturus

I've bought a couple of pieces on Chrono24, had no problems, but the consensus on this thread is sage advice.


----------



## dasoler

Im planning on buying from chrono 24 and the dealer in Germany has this statement on the description. "24 months Worldwide Warranty. You will receive an invoice incl. 19% VAT " Does that mean the price includes the vat already? First time I want to use Chrono but figuring out the vat seems difficult.


----------



## Paulsky

dasoler said:


> Im planning on buying from chrono 24 and the dealer in Germany has this statement on the description. "24 months Worldwide Warranty. You will receive an invoice incl. 19% VAT " Does that mean the price includes the vat already? First time I want to use Chrono but figuring out the vat seems difficult.


Unlike in the US, in Europe the sales tax (VAT) is generally included in the price, so I wouldn't worry. 
I have a different question. I haven't been able to find in any of the Chrono 24 listings the option to return the watch within 14 or 30 days, something that's pretty standard with many EBay listings. I was wondering if that type of information simply isn't provided on Chrono24 or I am not looking in the right place?


----------



## georges zaslavsky

Buy through Govberg, they are a very reputed Omega AD


----------



## quett

Very reputable


----------



## Prince Escalus

Can someone please clarify what 'buy the seller' actually means? I see it referenced a lot but I don't have a definitive idea...


----------



## jkpa

Prince Escalus said:


> Can someone please clarify what 'buy the seller' actually means? I see it referenced a lot but I don't have a definitive idea...


In general terms, it means to research who the seller is, their past sales, their reputation. If you buy a watch from someone with a stellar reputation, the likelihood of you being a happy buyer is that much higher. In short, be very careful buying a watch from someone with little to no feedback. That said, everyone has to start somewhere. Just do the homework on the seller before forking over the cash


----------



## mkay14

Yes it is reputable


----------



## Paulsky

Prince Escalus said:


> Can someone please clarify what 'buy the seller' actually means? I see it referenced a lot but I don't have a definitive idea...


Even if a seller doesn't have much feedback you can often tell the honest ones right away. They will provide a lot of detailed information about the watch, being upfront about any imperfections or flaws. They'll post lots of detailed pictures and will be quick and easy to communicate with. You can tell they want the buyer to come away satisfied.


----------



## watchvaultnyc

Chrono24 is like Ebay, its a marketplace with lots of sellers, who have differing reputations. That said, IMHO Chrono24 has better buyer and seller protections through their Trusted Checkout escrow service (which provided free)


----------



## Omerolex

I found that some of the sellers actually prefer a direct sale and just have their watches listed for marketing purposes. I think Chrono24 charges a commission on the transaction that makes it less profitable for the seller


----------



## dayandnight

Bought from Chrono24 in May and it went fine. Trust the seller as always

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

there is nothing to fear, your funds get cleared when you receive the watch, so it's pretty safe.


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Yes reputable but not as good as it once was I think. Sellers are not as responsive as they had been, and the prices do not fascinate me.


----------



## Leaynad

TwentiethCenturyFox said:


> Yes reputable but not as good as it once was I think. Sellers are not as responsive as they had been, and the prices do not fascinate me.


I suppose it also depends on the offer from the potential buyer to the seller?
I'm a private seller and had received offers so ridiculously low on Chrono24 (even though to some, it is just a Seiko), 
and it is quite tiring to reply to every person that does that.

But on Chrono24, i do appreciate the people and customers who made the effort to sincerely find out more about the watch from me too.

I agree that it is good to open communication lines with the seller so that people can have a mutual understanding of what is to be expected.


----------



## Leaynad

By the way, does anyone know if something is happening recently as to the sales or purchase procedures in Chrono24? 

When listing my items, I was told there were changes to their Escrow services, 
but when i write in to find out more, i get very slow and ambiguous replies from the support team. 

As they were asking for a lot of personal information, i just worry there had been a system or platform hack. 

Best regards


----------



## wgarbo

Lemme put it this way: I'd rather deal with my local cable service provider's customer service than Chrono24's.
There is NFW I'll ever again purchase anything from/through them. Thank God for PayPal arbitration.
Now, YMMV...


----------



## dron_jones

what happened?


wgarbo said:


> Lemme put it this way: I'd rather deal with my local cable service provider's customer service than Chrono24's.
> There is NFW I'll ever again purchase anything from/through them. Thank God for PayPal arbitration.
> Now, YMMV...


----------



## sog00d

Yup, very safe. I've made many purchases and a few sales. Just have to use trusted checkout that way the money is held in escrow until you release the funds after you receive and inspect the watch.


----------



## solesman

Have you ever returned a watch? If so, how did it go?



sog00d said:


> Yup, very safe. I've made many purchases and a few sales. Just have to use trusted checkout that way the money is held in escrow until you release the funds after you receive and inspect the watch.


----------



## sog00d

solesman said:


> Have you ever returned a watch? If so, how did it go?


I haven't ever returned anything. I would be pretty damn sure you are happy with the condition of the piece and have reviewed detailed pictures in regular lighting. Reviewing a video is great way to truly see condition as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TreiseKL

Yup, annoying as heck to make that first sale.


----------



## MG58

Like the Chrono24 feedback fellas, now to finish listing my Sinn FS there.


----------



## opmetal

The site itself is fine. I suggested lower prices (ie more down to earth and reasonable) on a couple of Omega Seamasters but got denied on both. Kept on looking. Why are used prices so crazy high?


----------



## Hansw2010

The worst possible experience on Chrono24, avoid buying anything there! The Trusted and Protection service do not exist!The person who managed my file (Hayenne Torres) is totally biased, and did not want to listen to me. The seller refused to deliver the watch to me (we had an argument during delivery) and asked Chrono24 to cancel the transaction and Fedex to stop delivery and return the package (I have severals proof, an email from the seller asking Fedex to return the parcel during the delivery, and another email from him asking me not to pick up the parcel or to block the return process). Now Chrono24 wants me to pay both initial shipping costs and return costs, for a total of 295€ (€ 170 return and € 125 initial shipping costs) even though the initial shipping costs were free! Transcation no TC1797973


----------



## CasinoRoyale

I'd stick to forums and dealing with members with feedback - it's just so much easier without Chrono24 as a middleman.


----------



## Anthony

Tell me this,
Found proper seiko from chrono24 authorized dealer. Did research and finally decided to press "BUY" button - heres where things got interesting : i was presented with purchase request form? and after filling and sending this form, I was told that seller contacts me after a day or two.

I found this process misleading and most of all, disturbing : you are not really buying anything even you press "BUY" button.

Any experiences about this? How can this be feasible, eg in a case where few buyers want to buy same seiko tuna?? Which buyer will get the watch in this case? Also as stated before, its not buying if youre asked to fill request form...


----------



## jeelan

I've recently started BUYING on Chrono24 and experience was fine. One was from a Japanese dealer and the only delay was watch getting held up Australian Customs (not dealer or Chrono's fault) and second experience was watch shipping from Germany which came through as scheduled.

Ive recently SOLD a watch there as well and am in the process of receiving the payment from Chrono24 (buyer is happy and has released the payment). Chrono advised 3-4 working days for the funds transfer from their escrow account to me so we'll see how that goes. I'd expect everything to be finalised by Tue next week so fingers crossed otherwise i'll report back to the contrary. 

cheers
Jeelan


----------



## hdbox

Hello,
I asked my question in a separate topic, but as I did not get any answer, I will try it here as well. We hope there will be a better result and someone to express their opinion.

Please let people who have any opinion on WatchesWorld UK share it. I wonder if I can rely on them to deliver a PO from outside the UK?
I ask this question because I see that they have an account in chrono24 created in 2016, but despite the relatively good prices they offer, for a period of almost 4 years, they have sold only 104 watches through this site. For comparison, most traders with 4 year accounts have sold thousands of watches. In addition, I read the opinion of a customer who bought a new watch online, but after receiving it, he noticed that it did not look brand new, there were slight traces on it. At the moment, their PO price is the best compared to other traders in the European Union. However, people choose to shop from another retailer whose price is higher by almost € 500. This makes me think, and check what is happening before I order a watch from them.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

This thread has been a good read and has given me some perspective on Chrono24. I am curious, as I see a lot of (what I think are) good prices on Omega POs and Moonwatches from WatchShopping.com Inc. Has anyone ever purchased from them? They have been a trusted seller since 2018, have 5,232 watches listed, and have sold 1,741 watches via the Trusted Checkout. They have 4.9 out of 5 stars with 939 people reviewing them. I guess I probably don't have much to worry about, but when I'm thinking of spending $10,000 on a watch, I want to be absolutely certain. The reason I am leaning towards them as they seem to have the best prices and are located within the United States, which is a good thing for me not having to deal with international shipping, VAT tax, etc.

Thoughts on this seller?


----------



## Jarvar

Interested in a Citizen NY0099-81x from WOW2MY.
Does anybody have any exepreince with them?

Maybe I don't completely understand how Chrono24 works. Is it like a Market place like Rakuten, eBay? or Forum like Sales Corner?
not entirely sure.
Would appreciate some help...


----------



## keisuke_z

Jarvar said:


> Interested in a Citizen NY0099-81x from WOW2MY.
> Does anybody have any exepreince with them?
> 
> Maybe I don't completely understand how Chrono24 works. Is it like a Market place like Rakuten, eBay? or Forum like Sales Corner?
> not entirely sure.
> Would appreciate some help...


Chrono24 is a marketplace that _can_ hold funds in escrow if you use their Trusted Checkout process. Otherwise, it's like Amazon Marketplace - you'll have to check on the seller and do your due diligence - it's mostly a buyer-beware situation.

One thing I did notice is that there are reputable vendors that list watches on multiple sites - Chrono24, eBay, their own, etc. If you come across one such vendor, make sure you scour all the possible places, because the price difference can range by quite a bit, giving you an idea of what they are willing to sell for.


----------



## Jarvar

keisuke_z said:


> Chrono24 is a marketplace that _can_ hold funds in escrow if you use their Trusted Checkout process. Otherwise, it's like Amazon Marketplace - you'll have to check on the seller and do your due diligence - it's mostly a buyer-beware situation.
> 
> One thing I did notice is that there are reputable vendors that list watches on multiple sites - Chrono24, eBay, their own, etc. If you come across one such vendor, make sure you scour all the possible places, because the price difference can range by quite a bit, giving you an idea of what they are willing to sell for.


You recommend ebay and amazon before Chrono24? I'll agree, i do find some information a little obscure. That's why I wanted to see what people's experiences are. I am interested in an Orient and a Citizen, but one is from Kuala Lumpur and the other is from Spain.

I have gotten stuff from Malaysia or Singapore before like Creationwatches and Watches88 in the past. Haven't tried skywatches before but it's supposed to be similar. The spain one I'm a little unsure about, but it looks like the orient on ebay is also from Spain. A Green Kamasu. The Citizen FUGU green is from HK on ebay ans Malaysia on Chrono24...

Any thoughts?

I've contacted both sellers and will wait to hear back from them.


----------



## keisuke_z

Jarvar said:


> You recommend ebay and amazon before Chrono24? I'll agree, i do find some information a little obscure. That's why I wanted to see what people's experiences are. I am interested in an Orient and a Citizen, but one is from Kuala Lumpur and the other is from Spain.
> 
> I have gotten stuff from Malaysia or Singapore before like Creationwatches and Watches88 in the past. Haven't tried skywatches before but it's supposed to be similar. The spain one I'm a little unsure about, but it looks like the orient on ebay is also from Spain. A Green Kamasu. The Citizen FUGU green is from HK on ebay ans Malaysia on Chrono24...
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> I've contacted both sellers and will wait to hear back from them.


I'm not recommending any one service over the other - just noting that sellers often list on multiple platforms at different price points. You may find a great seller on chrono24 and a fraudulent one on eBay, or vice versa. You'll have to do your diligence on the seller of whichever platform you pick. My personal preference is through WUS, otherwise I have had good luck with eBay as well. My one experience with chrono24 was due to my own lack of diligence in translating the description from the seller.


----------



## Jarvar

keisuke_z said:


> I'm not recommending any one service over the other - just noting that sellers often list on multiple platforms at different price points. You may find a great seller on chrono24 and a fraudulent one on eBay, or vice versa. You'll have to do your diligence on the seller of whichever platform you pick. My personal preference is through WUS, otherwise I have had good luck with eBay as well. My one experience with chrono24 was due to my own lack of diligence in translating the description from the seller.


Thank you for your suggestions. I have done ebay, Amazon, and some JDM guys before, Higuchi, Seiya and Chino Watch Japan. I those have been the most reputable. I have also gone with Watches88 for a second gen Seiko Orange Monster a while back. I think I did a creationwatches/ebay for an SKX011j. It was creation watches but it was cheaper through their eBay site that time.
I found the watches I wanted at pretty much the same price through eBay which I may just go with.

The Kamasu would be coming from the U.S. and the Orient would be coming from HK which are both countries I have bought from before and it would save me from one more marketplace to deal with.
I have used WUS for a watch bracelet, but never got a watch of WUS. It seems like most things are available in the United States and I'm located in Canada.

Have you had any issues, it looks like you being in B.C.? or have you been able to find a lot of Canadians to deal with? or location doesn't really factor in...


----------



## keisuke_z

Jarvar said:


> Thank you for your suggestions. I have done ebay, Amazon, and some JDM guys before, Higuchi, Seiya and Chino Watch Japan. I those have been the most reputable. I have also gone with Watches88 for a second gen Seiko Orange Monster a while back. I think I did a creationwatches/ebay for an SKX011j. It was creation watches but it was cheaper through their eBay site that time.
> I found the watches I wanted at pretty much the same price through eBay which I may just go with.
> 
> The Kamasu would be coming from the U.S. and the Orient would be coming from HK which are both countries I have bought from before and it would save me from one more marketplace to deal with.
> I have used WUS for a watch bracelet, but never got a watch of WUS. It seems like most things are available in the United States and I'm located in Canada.
> 
> Have you had any issues, it looks like you being in B.C.? or have you been able to find a lot of Canadians to deal with? or location doesn't really factor in...


Unfortunately I haven't come across a lot of Canadian sellers, so I always pay a penalty of taxes and duties when I buy watches. It sucks - and in some cases I've paid upwards of $1200cad, which makes every purchase more expensive. Not every WUS seller is willing to ship to Canada either, because it requires filling out an additional export form...

The best purchase I've made in all my WIS life was my 2220.80 off eBay, from a seller in Montreal. No additional taxes or duties... just the actual price, which was a killer deal.

I find that Canadian customs penalizes imports from HK, UK and USA the most. Imports from Japan weren't that bad - I barely paid anything on the two pieces I purchased from there. I wish there were more active Canadians on WUS though!


----------



## Jarvar

keisuke_z said:


> Unfortunately I haven't come across a lot of Canadian sellers, so I always pay a penalty of taxes and duties when I buy watches. It sucks - and in some cases I've paid upwards of $1200cad, which makes every purchase more expensive. Not every WUS seller is willing to ship to Canada either, because it requires filling out an additional export form...
> 
> The best purchase I've made in all my WIS life was my 2220.80 off eBay, from a seller in Montreal. No additional taxes or duties... just the actual price, which was a killer deal.
> 
> I find that Canadian customs penalizes imports from HK, UK and USA the most. Imports from Japan weren't that bad - I barely paid anything on the two pieces I purchased from there. I wish there were more active Canadians on WUS though!


Wow we have some similar tastes. When I was young I had an older friend who had a Tag Huer 2000 series. First time I ever heard of an automatic, even though my dad had a cheaper Seiko 5 automatic. Anyways, I got a Seiko Kinetic from World of Watches, they shipped Fedex and it was fast shipping but the extra charges were high. After that was a Hamilton Khaki Navy from a store on downtown, not long after I bought the fullsize Omega 2531.80 from a brick and motar Birks in Montreal back in the day which was my grail and favourite. Most of the watches I have now cost less than it would to service the Omega.
I got a seiko 5 from eBay to experiment with, gave it to my dad for a while until the seconds hand fell off.

I think that pretty much sums up my in store purchases. I was tempted to get an Eco-drive model a few years ago, but nothing really stood out to me. I had my eye on the BN0150-28E, but I already had a few Seiko Divers so I passed on getting anything until recently. I took a hiatus for a while, then dabbled in a couple Seiko SKXs and then another break for a couple years. Until this new year again it seems like the bug hit for me. Mostly looking at the green colours...


----------



## El Chupa Nibre

I tried to use Mychrono24. Emailed few sellers, and didn’t get a single response


----------



## LCheapo

I can report a good experience buying on chrono24, using the 'trusted checkout' escrow service. But as somebody already mentioned on the first page in 2017, it also most importantly depends on the seller. My IWC from Watch Exchange in New Jersey arrived complete will all papers and boxes, and the registration and warranty extension at IWC online went without a hitch.


----------



## Jarvar

I followed the recommendations from some here to check other locations where these sellers may have their watches available. I actually found the watch cheaper directly from the sellers store website. Maybe it’s not the norm or there is a recent sale, but they allow purchasing using Paypal so I have something to fall back on if there is an issue down the line.


----------



## WallyGreenblatt

chrono24 is just a marketplace, so same rules apply as for eBay etc., check feedback, buy the seller, etc.


----------



## Wilber1

My watch just came from Greece. Chrono24 was very professional. It all depends on the integrity of the seller.


----------



## Jarvar

I guess I’m not sure exactly how it works. Does Chrono 24 take a portion for using their platform?

I found Chrono24 to be more of a one stop place to message and interact with sellers. I ended up getting my watch directly from the seller since they offered Paypal and that has BuyEr’s protection. It was also a little cheaper.

However, I got an email this week, which is a few business days after buying asking me to Activate Buyer’s protection through Chrono24. It asked if I ended up purchasing the item.

Since I didn’t do it through Chrono24, I don’t have much experience.

Does Chrono24 just connect sellers to buyers? Or is it an actual platform that handles the transactions?

Thank you for sharing your positive Chrono 24 experiences with us.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

I bought my AT via Chrono24. Bought it from a well known grey dealer in the US here, but through Chrono24, not their website. It came with the full box and papers from an Omega AD and stamped/dated legit warranty card and it was a great price. Prior to the sale I asked many, many questions as I was concerned I was buying a grey market watch that would not have a legitimate Omega honored warranty. All comms was great and I was comfortable making the purchase. The transaction went great and the Aqua Terra was exactly what I was expecting and per my OB, all good on the Omega warranty.


----------



## Watchguy151

I had a unique experience lately..... 

I like that the money is held in escrow with Chrono. I had a problem with the watch. The seller mis-represented the item. In the end Chrono24 was
as professional as they could be, however they make it very clear they are not responsible for the items being sold and kept deferring
the resolution to me and the seller. The seller was not co-operating so it is easy to get into a stale mate. Someone previously mentioned, it's basically ebay
for watches.

I'm sure there are a lot of quality sellers and there are alot of not so good ones. 

I did notice some prices of watches are way out there. Like Seiko SKX's for $700-900USD. New ones are currently sold for $299 USD.

Like any site, you are buying the seller sometimes.


----------



## FordHammie

chrono24 is like ebay; you could be dealing with someone out of a garage!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RBleigh81

Just completed a sale of my Zenith El Primero Original 69 on Chrono24 and totally satisfied. I posted a couple of weeks ago and fairly quickly had interest in the watch. The final sale was within 10% of my original asking price from a Buyer in the USA. Thank you J. Gonzalez for good communication and quick payment. C24 safe escrow service was well worth it for a total fee that is 1/2 of what ebay + paypal would be.

Oh and last year purchased my Sub 114060 thru a US based private seller on C24 and that went buttery smooth as well.

Anyhow I highly recommend as I had a very pleasant experience and hope everyone else does as well.

Oh I should add, the final sell price was $3800 for the Zenith and the the 2019 dated Sub I was thankfully able to get for slightly over 7k

Best wishes all

- R. Bradleigh


----------



## watchfisher

This is a good thread. If anyone has any references or cautions from Chrono24, it might be good to post them here.

Many have posted my thoughts on Chrono24. It's vetting the seller that's important. I likely won't ask a seller in Ukraine with blurry pics about a rare Omega. What I'm looking for is great pics, addressing any flaws in a transparent fashion, quick replies (within reason) and a willingness to talk price. If they're firm, that's fine, but it's worth the questions. Of course I prefer to deal with someone having a feedback or history of sorts, especially with an expensive purchase.


----------



## iwhelan

I've sold a watch on Chrono24. It went smoothly, but it was a little scary sending a $10k+ watch off in the mail (USPS Registered) without the funds in my bank account. About a week after the buyer received the watch, the funds were transferred over. It went well. 

The commission fees encourage sellers to set the prices a bit higher sometimes because C24 takes a slice.


----------



## kaungxkaung

You are buying the seller at the end of the day. Chrono24 protects your purchase but the process is troublesome if things go south therefore always double check the seller. Ask him for his social media. Get to know him on the phone. Then when you are ready to pull the trigger then you have done your research and have avoided a troublesome process for getting your money back.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mquarter

When you make the payment into C24's escrow, what payment methods are accepted? Can you pay via Paypal into the escrow?


----------



## Buick

I'm sure that info will be available on the website. I have only made one purchase Chrono24 and it went very smoothly. I paid into the escrow account using a credit card as an extra layer of protection in case there was an issue along the way. I did also try selling a watch there but found that it was getting very little attention compared to eBay, so ended the listing and sold via the latter.


Mquarter said:


> When you make the payment into C24's escrow, what payment methods are accepted? Can you pay via Paypal into the escrow?


----------



## MONTANTK

I used Chrono24 recently and I wouldn’t hesitate to do it again. The escrow service is very convenient as it essentially allows you to authenticate your watch at a local shop if there are any suspicions. Overall it probably one of my favorite sites to look for preowned, or even new watches. Haven’t purchased anything overseas though


----------



## Cappyab

I recently purchased a watch (under $1000) from a seller in Italy. Before purchasing, I did my due diligence by looking at his reviews, reviewing his internet site, and looking at his brick and mortar store via street view in google maps. The seller also claimed to speak English. However, he didn’t reply to my correspondence beyond accepting my offer (and caveat that it works as advertised). It arrived a week or two later. All that said, I recommend that you actually correspond with the seller, especially if the purchased has a higher risk (price, type of watch, seller). I also relied on the Chrono24 assurances for refunds. 

One reminder— Be prepared to return the item overseas ASAP (package it, go the post office, etc). 

(As far as my watch is concerned, the 1970s Omega 300hz Seamaster arrived in better physical condition than the photos suggested. Yay. However, I soon found that the time was off by hours per day. I then found that it had the wrong battery inside. I ordered the correct battery, installed and voila!...Its still off. *sigh* And the deadline to return it is long gone (I was too busy to return it.))


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## koolpep

Great experience selling there.


----------



## atxzizou

I bought my Snowflake in December from Chrono24, a reputable seller and everything went smoothly. I’ll be putting up the Snowflake up for sale very soon and will be trying to sell it via Chrono24 since I can’t post/sell through WUS yet. I’ll update when that happens.


----------



## atxzizou

I bought my Snowflake in December from Chrono24, a reputable seller and everything went smoothly. I’ll be putting up the Snowflake up for sale very soon and will be trying to sell it via Chrono24 since I can’t post/sell through WUS yet. I’ll update when that happens.


----------



## Msiekierski

I bought a high value watch (GO) from an AD in Spain. Full box and paperwork, warranty in my name. As with any place, buy the SELLER. Chrono24 is a platform. Do your due diligence on who you are dealing with.


----------



## t3bkmzd

any advice on reducing import taxes incurred? Is there a magical declaration number for watches that will pass customs for eg USD2000? Actually is customs randomised?


----------



## t3bkmzd

chrono24 is a good platform. sold and bought watches using it in the past and commission fees have increased if I'm not mistaken


----------



## Marcel_Breitling

Reading this threat I noticed a lot of questions that I had too, but an article posted by a relatively new company founded by some gents wrote a nice article where they quite thoroughly explain why Chrono24's checks in place are not sufficient nor appropriate to be able to state that NO fake watches are sold on the platform.

Also - they wrote a nice article with Chrono24 alternatives.

You can find both articles at ..........!


----------



## CMSgt Bo

Marcel_Breitling said:


> Also - they wrote a nice article with Chrono24 alternatives.
> 
> You can find both articles at ..........!


They? Don't you mean _you_?

Banned for astroturfing


----------



## pcbguy

I made 2 purchases from Chrono24 in the last month and both were great! Bought my first Speedmaster and a Hamilton. No complaints.


----------



## Automaticfanboy

I did my first purchase through Chrono24 a few weeks ago. PO XL titanium 8500. Came from Japan super fast and was in far better shape than described (basically mint condition but listed as “good”). Everything was included (glossy wood box/ outer white box/ warranty cards etc.) seller only used FedEx so I got hit with customs fees and the FedEx fees but even factoring that in I still came in $1k less than any US sellers and that was for the watch only (no box or papers). I would definitely do it all over again, no doubt about it. What is very important is as others have said here, research the seller. If they have hundreds of reviews with no negative feedback you should be safe. Plus the money is held in escrow so it’s a relatively low risk proposition. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PredatorGanaz

Still waiting my shipment from Russia - 4 weeks and counting now . 
30th August 2020


----------



## kboyle

The website is pretty solid but I always focus on buying the seller


----------



## Skyjuice

Be aware you could be charged a foreign transaction fee if you pay by credit card. This happened to me so I would avoid CC that charges a foreign transaction fee. Apparently the receiving account is located in Germany for chrono24 dot com dot au.


----------



## KCCHIEFS

Yes yes yes...get to know the seller! As far as the comments I've read that the prices are too high, damn right they are! Chrono24 gets their cut. Pay pal gets their cut, etc. The sellers (I assume) have to mark up their wares by 10-15% just to stay in business. My advice when you're buying.....MULTIPLE PURCHASES!!!! Much more negotiating room for you, more sales for them. And who knows....other savings just might magically present themselves for you & the seller. BOOYAH!!!! GO CHIEFS!!!!


----------



## Miklos86

I bought 6 watches off Chrono24 and no problems whatsoever so far.


----------



## Pongster

Bought a lot of watches from Chrono24 since 2018. From sellers from all the continents (except Africa and Antarctica).

so far had only one issue with a seller from Turkey that i wasnt happy with. I had to have the watch fixed at my expense.

also had an issue with a seller from Britain. But he offered to share half of the repair expenses.

instead of returning, i opt to just have watches repaired since i already incurred importation expenses.


----------



## Art 1

Wife purchase 2 off of there. One a little under $10,000 the other a little over that. One, the seller asked her to participate in fraud, the other the watch was shipped with a strap that was what was not pictured. Personally, I would never buy from there, I hope that she never does again.


----------



## [BOBO]

Art 1 said:


> Wife purchase 2 off of there. One a little under $10,000 the other a little over that. One, the seller asked her to participate in fraud, the other the watch was shipped with a strap that was what was not pictured. Personally, I would never buy from there, I hope that she never does again.


Didn't she use their escrow service?
I think chrono24 works great and I always inspect the content of the package at the post office.


----------



## [BOBO]

KennyAtRelleb said:


> It's a pity you guys have a negative experience. With the right guidance and help you can find great watches on Chrono24. Please do not hesitate to contact us if you want any help! Happy to service watch enthusiast. Buying a watch should be a great journey!


I think you quoted the wrong post. I like chrono24 and have never had any problems buying through that platform.


----------



## JOHN J.

I just received my first purchase from Chrono24 with no problems although the seller took a bit longer to ship than I expected. But I did use the escrow service from a Trusted Dealer.


----------



## Swami King

kaungxkaung said:


> You are buying the seller at the end of the day. Chrono24 protects your purchase but the process is troublesome if things go south therefore always double check the seller. Ask him for his social media. Get to know him on the phone. Then when you are ready to pull the trigger then you have done your research and have avoided a troublesome process for getting your money back.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What kinds of things would you talk about on the phone?


----------



## pdoherty

pspagano2099 said:


> The prices in some of, if not most of, the listings on there are ridiculous. I consistently see sellers on there, private and dealers, asking for waaaay more than what's reasonable a lot of the time. I've even seen watches going for more than MSRP sometimes from sellers oveeseas. Really wierd and it's turned me off from the site for sure. I don't like having to haggle with some dealer in Poland over the internet because he's asking for $7000 for an Explorer II with no box, papers, or service history. It's kinda sketchy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I'm betting the average price is higher there due to the fees they have to pay to Chrono24.


----------



## albertcaymuss

borchard929 said:


> Has anyone on the forum purchased a watch from Chrono24: Buy & sell luxury watches
> I am looking to purchase my first premium watch in the next few weeks. As such, i have been SCOURING the old interwebs. I think I know the priced ranges for what I am looking for.
> Then I got on Chrono24 just now and I am seeing, for instance these three Breitlings:
> A Chronomat 81950 for $740
> A Colt Quartz A57035 38mm for $741
> A Colt automatic A17035 for $846
> 
> I like a good deal like the next guy. But I ALSO know that if it looks too good to be true, then it just might be...
> 
> Any input is appreciated.
> Brad


I recently purchased a watch from a seller on Chrono24. Overall it was a very good transaction - the watch arrived as described and with a portion of the manufacturer's warranty left. And in the bargain, saved about $1K off MSRP.

To be honest, though, I didn't pursue the Chrono24 route because I wanted to save money. I really didn't have much of a choice - the watch that I wanted and had been saving for had been recently discontinued. I probably would have paid full MSRP for the full AD experience - the fawning and free drinks, the full AD warranty, the assurance against counterfeits. But it was not to be.

I would consider using Chrono24 again if a similar situation arose in the future.

You can call me,

Al


----------



## .kevin111

I wouldn’t buy anything expensive there because from experience, if something goes wrong, their customer service is not great. I purchased a Rolex explorer from the site and the package got lost with UPS. I requested for a refund but the refund was delayed for 2 months racking up interest on my card. Each time when I was promised a reversal in my transaction, it wasn’t followed through. When I called their support, they just didn’t provide me with anything constructive and even became super rude and defensive when talking to me when I brought up the interest payments. I don’t blame them for the lost packages, but their support team really added no value to the situation and it became an absolute nightmare of a transaction to resolve on my own. In the end, I had to call the credit card company to reverse the transaction but was still stuck with paying the interest.


----------



## DougPhx

I sold my first watch as a private seller on Chrono24 last week. FedEx & Chrono confirmed delivery. Watch is pristine, running well, all as promised The buyer has not released the funds to get me paid. He hasn’t complained about anything but he has had the watch for 5 days. I sent him a digital copy of the owners manual as a courtesy, no response. I sent another message asking him if he is happy with the watch. No response.

Chrono makes you wait 7 business days before automatically releasing the funds from escrow so when adding weekends the buyer will have had possession ofthe watch for almost 2 weeks before I am paid. His zero communication is making me nervous.

Am I a jerk to think it’s reasonable and honorable to release funds and get the seller paid if you are happy vs. doing nothing and making the seller wait? I know I would release, seems like common courtesy unless you have a problem with the watch you need resolved. Is it ****ty/harassing to ask the buyer to release the funds if he’s happy or should I just go with the radio silence and wait it out? Based on this experience I am hesitant to sell on Chrono24 again. Thoughts? Anyone been through this scenario before?


----------



## Jazy

Like everything else, buy the seller. If the price is also too good to be true then that’s another red flag


----------



## Barbone Vlad

I bought from Chrono24 a year ago and i did not have any problem. I bought from a reputable dealer. It's true that they have higher prices but it's more safe in my opinion. If you are looking for a good deal i think you will have to look for a private seller..


----------



## DowningB

I recently went through a very bad experience with a Chrono 24 watch that I bought and then returned. I posted my experience over on the Public Forum. Here's the link:

Why I will never buy a watch from an overseas dealer again

To be fair, the biggest problem wasn't with C24 or the seller but was with UPS when I returned the watch. Having said that, I got zero support from C24 and not much more than that from the seller in resolving the issue. Btw, the seller had excellent reviews on C24.

The problem in a nutshell was that the seller was in Germany and I live in the United States. The purchase was a bad decision on my part, and I fully own that. I knew I had made a mistake as soon as I pulled the watch out of the box and immediately contacted Chrono 24 to return it. Following their instructions, I mailed it back through UPS, which happened to be the same shipper who delivered it. With insurance, it cost me $350 to ship it back to Germany. The watch made it to Germany in two days, where it sat in a UPS warehouse for over three weeks without any explanation as to the delay. Every day, the tracking web page would show that it was "Awaiting Clearance" then "Cleared" then "In Transit" then "Cleared" then "Awaiting Clearance" etc.

After the first few days, I called UPS and was told they would "look into it and let me know." I made a total of four phone calls to UPS. Each call took at least 45 minutes and one took over an hour, mostly sitting on hold. I also contacted the seller in Germany three or four times via the C24 Message service and usually after a two day delay he would respond that he would "look into it and let me know." I emailed C24 twice and each time received a canned response that C24 would "look into it and let me know." I even called C24's office in Berlin but didn't even make it past the receptionist. She told me that since I had contacted them by email that they must know about it already and that they would "look into it and let me know."

Maybe it's a cultural thing and maybe not, but the receptionist was very condescending and acted like I was needlessly bugging them since I had already sent two emails and received two canned responses. I politely told her that I was hoping that someone there would call the Germany UPS warehouse to inquire about the problem, and she said I should call UPS myself. I told her that I had already called UPS here in the United States several times and was reluctant to call UPS in Germany because there could be a language issue for me that wouldn't be a problem for C24 Berlin. She said she would pass my suggestion along and, once again, that they would "let me know." That was it. End of conversation. I got up at three in the morning my time so I could make the call during German business hours only to be hustled off the phone in under two minutes by a person who acted like I was calling her at three in the morning her time. Buh bye.

Out of desperation, sometime in the second week I contacted my credit card bank and placed disputes on both the UPS and C24 charges, hoping that would spur one or the other into action. Nope.

It was made abundantly clear that no one other than me gave a sh*t.

Finally, after three weeks and without anyone, not UPS, not the seller and certainly not C24, ever contacting me to "let me know," the watch was delivered. I contacted my credit card bank and dropped the UPS dispute--not that I felt like I had gotten my money's worth--but left the C24 dispute in place. About three days later, C24 sent an email advising that they would issue a refund within 3-5 business days. It took almost two weeks. Once my credit card company notified me of the refund, I dropped the C24 dispute.

All's well that ends well but...

Would I buy a watch through Chrono 24 again? Yes, but...

*Only if it's a reputable seller in the United States.*

And even then I would probably look to see if the seller had the same watch listed cheaper on their own website or anywhere else where they don't have to pay C24's hefty seller fees. If so, I'd go through the alternative website.

I measure customer service not by what a company does when a transaction goes smoothly but rather what a a company does when something goes wrong. In this instance, C24 never lifted a finger to help me and acted like I was a jerk for even asking for help. So screw them. If they never get another dime of my money, I'll die a happy man.


----------



## Barbone Vlad

I am sorry for your experience but i think it's not the fault of chrono24 and it's the custom problems.. Once it happen to me that the custom asked for papers (invoice of the watch etc) and because i wasn't able to provide them they hold the package in the custom for a month and after that they return it.. From my experience postal service can work better than DHL or UPS in some oversea situations.


----------



## DowningB

Barbone Vlad said:


> I am sorry for your experience but i think it's not the fault of chrono24 and it's the custom problems..


Thanks. I agree it wasn't C24's fault. Since I never got an explanation, I don't really know what caused the problem. But C24's lack of customer service was enough for me to avoid using them in the future. 

The take away lesson for me was not to buy from an overseas dealer again no matter the platform. Not worth it. Even had the return gone smoothly, I was still out $500 after paying for the Customs fee and the return of the package.


----------

